# Lake Huron Atlantic fishery



## ausable_steelhead

Well, what are our thoughts/opinions so far, in year 3?

Myself, after a bit of a rocky start, the AS has turned out to be viable it appears. The other plants have been doing well, and IMO, this "experiment" is proving to be a success.

Once the Big lake guys get a better handle and understanding of them, I think we'll have something special in ol' Huron. 

A nice fishery of steelhead, Atlantic salmon, and lake trout to go along with a great walleye and improving perch bite should make for an attractive fishery going forward. I'm happy and excited!


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Its a game changer for the lower Au Sable in the Fall - complete success!


----------



## gotskunked

I saw it previously mentioned that when not in spawning mode they will chase streamers. If one were using spinning tackle what would you recommend spinners, spoons? Also wondering how long they will stay in the river, how far into winter? Last question, has a pier fishery for them materialized spring or fall in Oscoda? Thank you. On a side note I hit the upper river over the weekend and caught about a dozen skipper steelies, but no big boys.


----------



## mfs686

It does look promising. I've caught them in The St. Mary's Rapids and it would save me about 3 hours of drive time if I could catch them while visiting my Mother. Like everything else though, when it comes to Lake Huron, it changes constantly. The ecosystem of that lake is forever changing and hopefully we can roll with it.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Complete success. They really like to bite too which is a bonus! Awesome addition to the fall steel! Now if we could get some brown plants back I don't think I could ask for more! Walleye Atlantic, steelhead, burbot, whitefish fishery with the odd coho/king has been more than enough to satisfy me tho!


----------



## Ausable_Drifter

Great addition and a really fun fall. Caught fish on spinners, spoons, streamers, Center pin (beads) and even bottom bouncing. So really most of the traditional methods worked, just with a little tweaking.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Beautiful! If you guys want to post your pics from the fall, please do. This thread is a bit of a documentation of sorts. Maybe we can guide the DNR to it and verify the viability of the plants.

Ive missed the runs each of the last two years myself, but its helpful and hopeful when others are having success.


----------



## mfs686

ausable_steelhead said:


> Beautiful! If you guys want to post your pics from the fall, please do. This thread is a bit of a documentation of sorts. Maybe we can guide the DNR to it and verify the viability of the plants.
> 
> Ive missed the runs each of the last two years myself, but its helpful and hopeful when others are having success.


That's the main thing, letting the DNR know. Instead of constantly complaining about them it would be great if people would give them the data they request.


----------



## Ausable_Drifter

I report all my fish to Tim via email and usually avoid the message boards. But for the greater good! All he needs is a picture ( [email protected]) Super easy and he appreciates the reports. A couple more


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Any word on a beginning of natural reproduction?

That would be pretty intriguing too.


----------



## TheBootDryer

I've caught Atlantic's almost every time I've been on the river this fall....


----------



## TheBootDryer

I find them to be a,great addition to my bag, they seem to have really taken to the ausable.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

When I text you I said photo bomb, like this!


----------



## andyotto

Man this is great. I was starting to lose a little faith that they would take. It looks like maybe the DNR being a little more selective when they plant might pay off. Good to see the little ones too.


----------



## TheBootDryer

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> When I text you I said photo bomb, like this!
> View attachment 285911
> View attachment 285912
> View attachment 285913
> View attachment 285914
> View attachment 285915


You ever happy? Lol


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

andyotto said:


> Man this is great. I was starting to lose a little faith that they would take. It looks like maybe the DNR being a little more selective when they plant might pay off. Good to see the little ones too.


I think that's making a world of difference! Everything takes a minute to adjust to new areas and we are just figuring these fish out! Both the boot dryer and I have been persistent on telling anglers to get the head turned in! I still know a lot are not getting recorded tho. Where do you think we need to look for these fish in the summer Andy? I know the up high game but they seem to disappear when they leave the river?


TheBootDryer said:


> You ever happy? Lol


You just do what your told kid! F or f!


----------



## jmaddog8807

Awesome pics guys!


----------



## andyotto

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I think that's making a world of difference! Everything takes a minute to adjust to new areas and we are just figuring these fish out! Both the boot dryer and I have been persistent on telling anglers to get the head turned in! I still know a lot are not getting recorded tho. Where do you think we need to look for these fish in the summer Andy? I know the up high game but they seem to disappear when they leave the river?
> 
> You just do what your told kid! F or f!


That's a great question Wayne. Something to put a little more time into to figure out. I've caught them sporadically all over the place but can't seem to develop a program for them. Hopefully with more fish in the system one can be found. One potential clue that maybe just a coincidence is many of the Atlantics I've caught in Huron have been shallower than I expected. For example caught one late June up in 20 foot of water while off the north side of the Big Charity fishing for walleye. I've caught them off the beach while fishing for browns in early may. Got one up on the shelf in Oscoda while steelhead where off the shelf. Just an observation.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Lake Huron pics are welcome too Andy! We'll have to put a few search missions in this spring/summer than I suppose! It's like never ends, just can't take a break from fishing for the life of me! Lol

My daughter is coming on the 19th so prob see some winter drop back photos from me next, as I am taking a much needed hiatus. Mid January drop backs while looking for steel are a great cold weather bonus! Merry Christmas every one!


----------



## ausable_steelhead

B.Jarvinen said:


> Any word on a beginning of natural reproduction?
> 
> That would be pretty intriguing too.


Not likely in the AS; too warm during the summer. Might get a few survivors up in the coffer or from the creek. They provide enough of a spring and fall fishery to be worth the effort. I’m loving that they’ve taken hold and are coming back.


----------



## TheBootDryer

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> We had one hit a bag on top while reeling in! Does that count kelly:evilsmile[/QUOTE
> I see alot of locals getting Them on these lovely 3 legged flys...fished DEEP of course. Lol


----------



## TheBootDryer

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> A lot to do with what they eat. The fish you caught in Scotland where Ocean Run Atlantics. Their diet consisted of a far different variety than our Great Lakes species. They also won't grow to the 40 pound range either lol


It's unfortunate. I would love to tear into one over 20# lol


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

DecoySlayer said:


> Is that do to variety, quantity, or a bit of both? I don't know much about fish biology.


Just that landlocked Atlantics are smaller, lol... they will reach 14lbs or so and that will be about it. Other than an anomaly. In the sault We get them on cleos casting when the smelt fry are feeding ne'er the surface. It's a riot!


----------



## DecoySlayer

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Just that landlocked Atlantics are smaller, lol... they will reach 14lbs or so and that will be about it. Other than an anomaly. In the sault We get them on cleos casting when the smelt fry are feeding ne'er the surface. It's a riot!



They got black like that in traditional Atlantic salmon streams in the US. I have seen them on the Salmon River in New York. They once had natural runs.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Look up Scotland Atlantic salmon, they get black like that there to.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon




----------



## brian0013

Thunder Bay had a great return as well !even caught a odd king or laker in late November!


----------



## brian0013

Sorry uploaded a pic of the youngest head by mistake lol


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Are you guys keeping these fish to turn heads in? Seems like lots being roped, and no way would I eat them in that condition. I won’t keep any myself, just picture document and send them back.


----------



## DecoySlayer

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Look up Scotland Atlantic salmon, they get black like that there to.



Not on the rivers that I fished, _at least not when I was fishing them. _

I fished the Dee, Teviot, and Tweed. I saw lots of red fish, never a black one. The body shapes were different as well, but that may have been just because of the size difference.

I fished the Dee both in February, and May. The Teviot in May and the Tweed in October.


----------



## TheBootDryer

ausable_steelhead said:


> Are you guys keeping these fish to turn heads in? Seems like lots being roped, and no way would I eat them in that condition. I won’t keep any myself, just picture document and send them back.


I keep them to turn in the heads. They actually still have firm orange flesh even when they get kinda bootish.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

ausable_steelhead said:


> Are you guys keeping these fish to turn heads in? Seems like lots being roped, and no way would I eat them in that condition. I won’t keep any myself, just picture document and send them back.


I've seen the flesh on the darker ones as well and it's edible. Atlantics don't spawn as long as other salmon. They don't get the sunken side spawned out look like king/cohos do. They also seem to rejuvenate very fast as the dark fish we have caught will be loaded with minnows. They don't spawn long enough to even get wore fins! Weird! You can picture document fish as well as we have recently found out and email them in with length. We have released probably 50%. You also don't east salmon/steelhead so why would you keep them Jon?


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I eat fish sometimes, but not real often. I think Atlantic’s are still early in being established, so I worry about people roping a bunch up. They recoup well after spawning, so releasing will ensure a fair amount of repeat spawners. I know most of the flossers at the HBs rope everything in sight, which is unfortunate. 

I feel these fish are a unique, special opportunity for the AS, and the other trib(s). So I will do my part to put them back, but that’s simply my choice. No issue with what others do with their fish, that’s for sure.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Right on. I just think the whole"catch a fish turn in the head" thing had a lot of guys roping fish. I know that's why I kept those three last winter. Then not wanting to waste the fish I thought I would try to do something with it. Turned out the meat was a lot better than I would have guessed! 

Found out from Kelly that you could release them and send Tim a picture and that would count as documentation. Alot of the roping was to prevent the plants from going away. 

I would truly like to see these fish return in the ten lb range as even the crome 4-6 lb ones we catch don't really fight that well in cold fall water. 

Hopefully this gets the needed attention and we see other fish experiments start popping up on the east side!

One east branch/rifle coho plant would make river guys and lake guys happy for quite a few years!


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Also as for flossers at the high banks. These fish don't floss well like other salmon and I can't say I saw one flossing attempt successful! Another bonus


----------



## DecoySlayer

Atlantics can often be "made" to take. We used to sit on the bank and watch for "taking" fish. They would roll, almost in the exact same spot, every couple of minutes, then return to their lie. Put a fly into that "take" zone and there was a good chance that fish would hit it.


----------



## brian0013

Out of the 20+ I cought this fall I only kept the three .l don’t really eat salmon or steelhead I keep some for spawn and give those to my father Inlaw or a friend. We smoke it for parties n such.i was surprised by the color of the meet ,nice orange color.


----------



## Ausable_Drifter

Still a couple swimming around! Not the biggest but I’ll take it! On her way back to the big lake, this one was caught close to town


----------



## Munuscool

Did pretty well on the drop-backs this November in the Sault. Little Cleos and Blue Fox Vibrax Spinners slayed them. First 3 days of December I landed 18 fish with one of them being a steelhead. All from shore. My last 5 casts on the first day resulted in 5 landed fish and the last was the 18 inch chromer. If I could get a female with a decent amount of eggs still spraying then I'd usually throw it in the cooler. I think I went one female for every twelve males. I'd throw back all the males and all the females who were completely spent. With the females I did keep I would either broil the meat or throw it into fish soup. Usually I could get between 3 and 11 spawn sacs out of the ones I kept. Trick was to tie them up into bags, let them sit in the fridge and harden for about a week, and then fish them on bottom for steelhead. First female atlantic that I kept this fall gave me 3 spawn sacs. Used those three spawn sacs on bottom for steelhead and got a 12 inch rainbow trout and 3 lb steelhead. They work well.


----------



## Fishndude

Thanks, Munuscool. Now I have added incentive to investigate the fall-spawning Atlantics next year. Getting good Steelhead bait is a selling point, and if the Steelhead aren't around in numbers (like this fall), I can have fun playing with the Atlantics.


----------



## Bighunther

Is the ausauble fishable by boat or frozen over?


----------



## Fishndude

Give Lynn a call at the River Road Store. The lower river freezes first, and the temp on the water coming through the dam shows around 33* still. If the lower river is frozen, you might be able to get in at Rea Rd, or Whirlpool, and fish the upper river. My Son was at our cabin (by Hale) last weekend, and said there was only about 4" of snow on the ground, so launches should be manageable.


----------



## Ausable_Drifter

Lower section is frozen. Probably could get in at foote or whirlpool with some work, dirt.... today and tomorrows temp won’t help







the river store is closed till late feb/March this year. This picture is from last week above River road


----------



## Fishndude

I just read that the Great Lakes are 22% frozen over right now, up from 9% last week, which was up from <5% the week before. These extremely cold temps are freezing the lakes, and rivers quickly. I have seen the Ausable completely frozen below Foote dam, except for the first 100 yards or so right below the coffer. There wasn't anyone fishing it when it was that frozen, but I kept dreaming about all the un-molested fish in the holes downstream.


----------



## nighttime

Us junkies are all dreaming!! Few years back when this happened my home stream was locked almost 6 weeks!! A lot of missed fishing that year, usually those are my best 6 weeks. Not sure about up state but I see a glimmer of hope coming!!!


----------



## herb09

Bighunther said:


> Is the ausauble fishable by boat or frozen over?


You can launch at Rea with a little work but you wouldn't be able to float to whirlpool.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

The Au Sable is in great shape for fishing. Water is bit low but sure that will come back this week. Not much shelf ice or snow and that makes it easy to get around by boat or on foot. Good fishing yesterday and hooked a few of them!


----------



## piscatorial warrior

Beautiful fish and scenery. Great pics!


----------



## Ausable_Drifter

Still getting a few here and there...pretty cool. Sent to Tim. Right ventral (pelvic?) fin clip, anyone know where that plant is from?


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Ausable_Drifter said:


> Still getting a few here and there...pretty cool. Sent to Tim. Right ventral (pelvic?) fin clip, anyone know where that plant is from?
> View attachment 297985


Soo


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Soo


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

We got a no fin clip Atlantic that now I'm convinced was a wild fish! Cool how fish are running the river because others are. Turning out a lot better than I anticipated for sure! Also know of a few Lexington fish caught in the big a now that the head data is coming back


----------



## ausable_steelhead

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> We got a no fin clip Atlantic that now I'm convinced was a wild fish! Cool how fish are running the river because others are. Turning out a lot better than I anticipated for sure! Also know of a few Lexington fish caught in the big a now that the head data is coming back


I got one as well with no clips. I find this fishery really interesting so far, and really like the added bonus of them in the river during fall/winter.


----------



## Swampdog467

How do they compare to other salmon for eating? Just curious, I'm more of a meat fisher

Gotta be better than a king..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stand By

Swampdog467 said:


> How do they compare to other salmon for eating? Just curious, I'm more of a meat fisher
> 
> Gotta be better than a king..
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Brooky is the "other" red meat. Atlantic is very tasty, especially grilled.


----------



## Munuscool

Swampdog467 said:


> How do they compare to other salmon for eating? Just curious, I'm more of a meat fisher
> 
> Gotta be better than a king..
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Just like the salmon you buy from the store except with more of a fresh and wild taste. Best tasting meat is in the early summer imo


----------



## Swampdog467

Munuscool said:


> Just like the salmon you buy from the store except with more of a fresh and wild taste. Best tasting meat is in the early summer imo


They sell salmon in the store..???
Lol
Seriously though, I don't buy any, all I'm really familiar with is our fresh kings and coho. We usually can the kings, maybe save a few tails to smoke or blacken, don't focus on coho, so don't get many. I think I want to try these Atlantic's 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Munuscool

Plenty in the Sault  Bring a boat up late June early July to the powerhouse and there'll be plenty of action.


----------



## Bighunther

How's the Northeast rivers looking? Anyone been out? Heading to the ol'sandy in the am. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mfs686

Munuscool said:


> Plenty in the Sault  Bring a boat up late June early July to the powerhouse and there'll be plenty of action.


This year is a Pink year isn't it?????


----------

